# Transformers RPMs Bumblebee



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I noticed a Transformers RPMs Bumblebee tonight at WalMart and it appeared to be a *plastic* Camaro body. So I splurged for the huge investment of $2.97 and bought one.
Still need to do some work with the body mounting and flare fenderwells, but so far I am pretty happy with it.
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com

Plastic body mounted on Mattel $3 chassis LWB:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy grinding!!! I did both bumblebees on whatever chassis best fit. 



















Once I got the first one done, the rest were fairly easy. I did stretch the wheelbase out on a couple, but I'll be dogged if I can remember which now.. Old age sets in...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I'd still like to find that Solstice but I never have the luck around here - maybe at Dollar Tree in a year - lol


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I take a look next time I'm at Waldomart. They were pretty much cleaned out last I checked...


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Good work on the RPM's , Gary & Sltman!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Glad to see others are working on the Transformers, each one has a different wheel base & body width - makes for a challenge each build! ..RL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

$5.97....That is a Killerbee now! Looks Fantastic and Moves pretty darn fast too. 

Vrooooooooooooooom, vroooooooooooooom, vrooooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch!! :woohoo:

Bob...go ahead and pull that trigger...zilla


----------

